# Galère des horaires atypiques



## Marine35 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour j’ai eu un échange peu sympathique avec une maman de jumeaux qui cherche depuis des mois un moyen de garde pour ses jumeaux. Déjà elle annonce un temps plein mais c’est un planning variable avec 2 à 4 jours d’accueil. Ensuite les horaires sont variables, 6h15/15h30 et là je lui explique que ce n’est pas top par rapport à la sieste. Elle me répond à côté de la plaque pensant qu’il ne s’agit que de ses bébés. Déjà pas forcément terrible pour eux donc je lui dit qu’il y a aussi le sommeil des autres accueillis. Ensuite il y l’horaire 13/18h30 voire 21h45. J’argumente sur l’amplitude horaire à ne pas dépasser et qu’avec les contrats en cours du coup ce n’est pas compatible. J’explique aussi que j’ai une vie de famille, une vie personnelle, que j’ai déjà des journées suffisamment longues. Je lui dit gentiment les choses avec franchise, que l’accueil de ses jumeaux prend 2 places à temps partiel et que ça représente une grosse perte de salaire à moins d’être compensé par un taux horaire plus élevé. Elle prend tout mal et me reproche de ne pas lui avoir répondu « je n’ai pas de places disponibles ». J’ai juste voulu donner mon point de vue de professionnelle afin qu’elle ne se plaigne pas de ne trouver personne, qu’elle comprenne aussi notre difficulté à être disponible pour ce type de demande. Je travaille du lundi au vendredi de 7h45 à 18h30. Je lui ai souhaité bon courage et qu’elle trouve une solution d’accueil. Elle s’est énervée en disant qu’elle se passerait bien de ce genre de phrases, qu’elle ne choisissait pas la facilité en restant à la maison avec ses enfants, qu’elle était punie d’avoir des jumeaux et des horaires atypiques. Je lui ai dit vos enfants ok ils arrivent à 13h et partent à 21h45 même si c’est pas tous les jours mais moi j’ai commencé ma journée à 7h45 et mes enfants, mon mari ont le droit d’avoir leur tranquillité à la maison après leur journée et c’est pareil ils n’ont aucune envie d’être réveillés à 6h du matin et moi non plus de me lever à 5h, je ne vais pas pouvoir. Ça m’a énervée cette conversation ! Désolée pour le pavé !


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Octobre 2022)

Et bien elle a fait des jumeaux c'est pourtant bien par contre c'est du boulot pour une maman !!! mais de quoi se plaint-elle ? si elle ne voulait pas d'enfants elle n'avait qu'à pas en faire et privilégier son travail ! qui de plus n'a pas l'air non plus de la satisfaire ? elle prend un congés parental et basta de totue façon elle n'aura sans doute pas le choix si elle envoie les ass mat bouler ainsi ... quelle personne impolie ! en tour cas j'aurais fait de même que vous sauf que moi j'ai renoncé depuis un bon moment à prendre des horaires atypiques !!! donc je le disais de suite ...


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bah déjà il faudrait que sur le principe (car tu ne pourras jamais compléter des plannings variables), la maman comprenne qu'elle serait tenue de te payer : 6h15/21h45 soit 15h30 x 4 jours puisqu'elle te demande un dispo de 6h15 à 21h45 et ce sur potentiellement 4 j soit 62h par semaine par enfant. Impossible !


----------



## zabeth 1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Oh oui c'est  galère les horaires atypiques ...Comme je vous comprends. 
Que cette charmante maman prenne une personne à domicile pour s'occuper de ses jumeaux ou un congé parental. 
Et dommage qu'elle prenne si mal vos explications.


----------



## assmatzam (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Écoute tu as fais ton taff en lui expliquant les contraintes de cette demande 

Si ça ne convient pas à madame que faire ? 

Et bien raccrocher tout simplement 
Je pense qu'au bout de plusieurs refus elle comprendra peut être


----------



## Tatynou1 (27 Octobre 2022)

ololo franchement c'est de pire en pire !
Ils ne veulent rien comprendre !!!
J'ai vraiment l'impression que pour beaucoup de PE, on doit se plier à leurs 4 volontés et puis basta ! 

que les amplitudes horaires ne correspondent pas à notre agrément, ils s'en foutent !
que notre charge de travail soit énorme, ils s'en foutent !😡
qu'on ai une vie de famille, ils s'en foutent ! 😡
ce qu'ils veulent c'est qu'on soit à leur service et pour le - cher possible !!! 😡

j'ai des appels de PE, mais quand sur le message j'ai juste "bonjour je recherche une AM. pouvez-vous me rappeler ? "
EH BEN NAN JE RAPPELLE PAS !!!

pour l'instant, je prends pas d'autres contrats même si j'ai 2 places dispo (raisons de santé). Mais ils comprendraient pas et d'ailleurs ça ne les regarde pas ! donc pour l'instant je rappelle pas les PE (même si je sais que ce n'est pas poli 😟😟)


----------



## Marine35 (27 Octobre 2022)

Ce que je n’ai pas apprécié c’est sa réaction face à mes arguments. J’ai été bienveillante. Ce n’est pas de notre faute si elle a des jumeaux et des horaires atypiques. Elle souhaite reprendre le travail. Elle galère à trouver un mode de garde, rien d’étonnant et j’en suis désolée pour elle mais à un moment il faut aussi se mettre à notre place, nous ne pouvons assumer de travailler de 6 à 22h


----------



## booboo (27 Octobre 2022)

Des personnes ne supportent pas qu'on leur disent non ; elle galère à trouver du coup elle prend vite la mouche.

Mais franchement, à part à l'instant T où la conversation n'a pas été agréable, pas la peine de se prendre la tête, vous ne travaillerais pas avec elle,.... next.


----------



## Tatynou1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> nous ne pouvons assumer de travailler de 6 à 22h


Malheureusement, EUX pensent que SI !!!
c'est vrai on est tranquille chez nous !! que leur enfant soit présent ou pas chez nous qu'est-ce que ça peut faire !!! 
(ironie bien sûr )


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Octobre 2022)

J'avais eu une demande il y a de cela...pfouuuuuuuu 20 ans....
Des jumeaux (une fille et un garçon). 
Les parents prenaient un la voiture et l'autre le train pour aller bosser.
La maman était venue me voir, on avait fini par parler tarif.
Elle m'expliquait que le matin ce serait le papa qui déposerait, en voiture. Et le soir, elle qui récupérerait.
Elle descendrait du train, rentrerait chez elle à pieds (300m) mais devrait monter dans sa voiture pour venir chercher les loulous. Qu'elle allait donc devoir acheter 2 autres sièges auto....
Je lui avais conseillé de réfléchir à embaucher quelqu'un à domicile. Quand on a un seul enfant c'est beaucoup plus cher qu'une ass mat.... Mais que quand c'est pour des jumeaux, ça se réfléchit.... Car si elle paie 700 euros pour 1 enfant, ça fera 1400 pour 2 ! ! ! ! !! 
Elle ne serait pas obligée de racheter des sièges auto, le papa n'aurait plus à déposer les enfants le matin (gain de temps) , elle n'aurait plus besoin de les récupérer le soir (plus à ressortir en voiture), les enfants pourraient dormir et se réveiller à l'heure qu'ils veulent le matin. S'ils sont malades pas à les sortir...
La maman a entendu mes arguments, a cherché et a trouvé une dame (réunionnaise de 52 ans, qui a eu 5 enfants). Qui s'occupait des enfants et de tout ce qui les concernait : ménage de leur chambre, leurs repas de midi et soir (quand les PE rentraient ils avaient juste à se préparer leur repas mais celui des enfants était prêt. Elle s'occupait du linge des enfants, leur donnait le bain à 18h avant que maman rentre)... Une vraie perle.
Les parents étaient ravis que je les ai conseillés en ce sens.


----------



## Marine35 (27 Octobre 2022)

zabeth 1 a dit: 


> Oh oui c'est  galère les horaires atypiques ...Comme je vous comprends.
> Que cette charmante maman prenne une personne à domicile pour s'occuper de ses jumeaux ou un congé parental.
> Et dommage qu'elle prenne si mal vos explications.


Apparemment crèche refusée également pourtant il y en a une avec horaires atypiques et elle recherche également une personne qui viendrait à domicile mais chou blanc également


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Octobre 2022)

Tatynou1 c'est eux qui ont besoin de vous pas le contraire puisque vous avez fait le choix (pour raison de santé) de ne pas prendre d'autres accueillis mais çà ils ne peuvent pas le savoir ! donc à eux de rappeler surtout que souvent ils font toutes les listes possibles et qu'ils sont eux-mêmes perdus dans leurs demandes ! j'ai eu le cas la maman s'était trompée de jour de RV et elle son mari et l'enfant ne sont venus que le lendemain soir ! je leur ai dit qu'il fallait mieux noter les RV et que je ne souhaitais plus les rencontrer ... ils habitaient dans ma rue mais j'ai bien fait car je crois que la maman ne travaillait même pas et ils ont fini par partir car ils se sont séparés !!! bref on a encore le droit de ne pas donner suite nous ne sommes pas à leurs bottes non mais !!!


----------



## liline17 (27 Octobre 2022)

j'ai eu ce genre de conversation qui tourne mal un jour, la maman insistait en disant que ma journée de travail était finie une fois sa fille partie, alors que je lui disais que non puisque j'avais 2 autres accueillis qui restaient.
Elle a fini par me dire que c'était obligé qu'une AM accepte de commencer à 5h du matin, et s'est énervée quand je lui ai répondu qu'on avait aucune obligation à accepter un contrat qui ne nous convient pas


----------



## Marine35 (27 Octobre 2022)

@assmatzam justement c’est parce qu’elle cherche depuis des mois que j’ai pris la peine de lui expliquer. Résultat dialogue de sourds et j’ai fini par abréger


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Octobre 2022)

Crèche refusée ? tu m'étonnes avec une mentalité pareille !!!


----------



## assmatzam (27 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eu il y a quelques semaines une maman qui venait d'avoir des jumeaux et qui chercher pour janvier prochain 

Je lui ai expliqué que cela risquait d'être un peu compliqué car généralement nous sommes toutes complètes en septembre et les places sont déjà réservées depuis quelques semaines 

Elle avait également besoin de 4 jours sans le lundi et des 6 heures du matin jusqu 14h30

Je lui ai expliqué qu'il fallait qu'elle trouve une AM en horaire atypique et que cela engendrait un second point délicat et difficile à trouver dans le secteur 
Et 3ème point qu'un départ en milieu d'après-midi serait difficile à gérer avec le multi accueil 
Quelle devrait envisager 16h00 pour l'heure de départ 

La maman était très contente que je prenne le temps de bien lui expliquer car elle m'a avouer ne pas avoir pensé à toutes ces choses
Ne regardant que ses besoins 

Je pense l'avoir aidé 
Après tout le monde n'est pas capable de se remettre en question


----------



## Marine35 (27 Octobre 2022)

@Nanou91 elle m’a dit chercher également une personne à domicile mais sans succès


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

L'argument de rester cher elle s'occuper de ses enfants est archi-nul.

D'une part parce qu'en France merci, mère ou pas, les femmes ont accès au travail. 

Et c'est top même s'il y a encore énormément de choses à améliorer. 

D'autre part car le coût de la vie a plus qu'augmentė et qu'un seul salaire ne suffit plus ou pas, même si on peut bénéficier d'un congé parental.

Le salariat féminin est fortement pénalisé,  et cette maman a peut être aussi des objectifs de carrière professionnel qui sont chers, et je la comprends. 

C'est sûr que ce doit être difficile pour elle d'accorder des plannings avec ces horaires,  il m'apparaît important que les crèches municipales quand elles existent fassent l'ėffort là dessus pour permettre à ces parents de concilier boulot enfant.


----------



## Marine35 (27 Octobre 2022)

Tatynou1 a dit: 


> ololo franchement c'est de pire en pire !
> Ils ne veulent rien comprendre !!!
> J'ai vraiment l'impression que pour beaucoup de PE, on doit se plier à leurs 4 volontés et puis basta !
> 
> ...


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

Le truc c'est que cette Maman se trouve face à une réalité très déplaisante: elle va avoir beaucoup de mal à trouver un mode d'accueil qui corresponde à ses besoins sans que ça ne lui coûte une blinde.

Les horaires atypiques, on l'a déjà largement dit et expliqué: les pouvoirs publiques ont fait en sorte de ne surtout pas assumer cette charge là car cela représente un coût à la collectivité et comme il y a suffisamment de demande en horaires de bureaux qui veulent absolument la crèche pourquoi s'embetteraient elles avec cette gestion. Il faudrait alors plus d'employés en crèche pour pouvoir élargir l'amplitude horaire alors que cela reste des demandes à la marge, atypiques! Donc un risque d'ouvrir des créneaux qui n'auraient pas suffisamment de preneur pour que ça vaille le coût. C'est pour ça que les seules qui le font sont les creches des hopitaux et 2 ou 3 à Paris.

Les Nounous l'ont toujours accepté... jusqu'au moment où on n'a commencé à demander aux Nounous de devenir des AMs, des pro petite enfance, avec des obligations et aussi des droits. Des droits au repos et des obligations de repos. 
Du coup, exactement comme la creche, si en acceptant un contrat qui commence à 6h du matin cela ne me permet pas d'avoir par ailleurs un contrat à temps plein avec celui qui a des horaires en journées pourquoi est ce que je l'accepterais? Si je fini à 21h45, même combat. Si en prime c'est un coup 6h du mat, un coup 21h45, étant multi employeur (pour me permettre d'avoir un salaire plein) cela voudrait dire que je devrais avoir comme autre contrat que des personne qui ont le même planning que cette famille. c'est evidement impossible à trouver. Voilà pourquoi ce type de demande n'est faisable qu'en multi-accueil (creches ou MAM) ou au contraire une AM au domicile du PE... qu'il faudra payer minimum le SMIC nationale et pas 3 ou 4€/h. Ceci dit pour se charger de 2 enfants en même temps, vu le restant à charge X 2 c'est bien cette dernière solution qui serait la plus logique.

Et là je n'ai même pas évoqué la contrainte pour ma propre famille (enfants et Mari) et si j'ai envie de me fader ce type d'horaire.

Aujourd'hui sur une telle demande je me contente de répondre que mes horaires d'accueil c'est de telle heure à telle heure. Donc pour cette personne c'est impossible. Si la personne est agréable, gentille et cherche à comprendre pourquoi c'est compliqué ce qu'elle demande alors oui je peux lui accorder de mon temps et de mon energie pour le lui expliquer et ça l'aidera peut être à voir comment elle modifie ses besoins pour arranger tout ça. Moi même si je suis devenue AM c'est bien parce qu'il m'a semblé compliqué pour notre Famille que mon Mari et moi même aurions des horaires tard le soir et indefinis. Et encore à l'époque j'avais une AM super chouette qui avait accepté, parce que je m'étais bagarrée avec ma patronne pour établir des horaires plus acceptables au moins certains jours mais je savais qu'en rentrant à l'école ça n'allait pas le faire. Mais si elle est agacée par ma réponse négative dès le départ, je me contente d'un "Bonne journée Madame".


----------



## Pity (27 Octobre 2022)

Un RDV à la maison
Maman au téléphone.. charmante, tout correspond, horaires, vision de l'éducation
Mais ça été très compliqué quand, ils sont venus chez moi
Leur ancienne ass mat s'en ai pris plein la tête
Le papa a refusé de s'assoir
Debout pendant une heure en croisant les bras

Sur le coup, j'ai dit oui... mais au bout de 4 jours, je ne me sentais pas bien...
J'ai envoyé un message pour annoncer que finalement je déclinais leur demande après mûre réflexion...
Je me suis faite traiter de tous les noms d'oiseaux, mais j'étais libre comme l'air car rien de signé 😉 
J'en ai parlé à ma puer lors de mon renouvellement, elle m'a conforté dans mon choix et m'a confirmé de bien être sélective

Conclusion...les parents pensent avoir le dernier mot !😱
Et pour eux, il est inconcevable qu'on leur dise NON....et bien maintenant c'est tout le contraire, tellement de pénurie dans mon secteur, que les futurs parents sont prêts à changer leur horaires de travail pour avoir enfin une ass mat 
Ass mat Power 🤪🤪


----------



## Tatynou1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Pity a dit: 


> Le papa a refusé de s'assoir
> Debout pendant une heure en croisant les bras


pov' type 
moi un coup la mère demande à voir les chambres des enfants, je dis ok vous me suivez, et le père dit "nan pas moi JE M'EN FOUS !!" 
bon j'ai pas eu à refuser car le lendemain, j'avais un sms comme quoi ils ne donnaient pas suite .... Tant mieux


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Octobre 2022)

Ah moi j'ai eu des cas plus drôles.
La maman vient me rencontrer, puis demande si elle peut revenir avec le papa le lendemain... Pas de souci.
Le lendemain, elle me pose les questions qu'elle avait oubliées de poser la veille, puis se tourne vers le papa en lui disant : "tu as des questions, ou des choses auxquelles j'aurais pas pensé ????,"
Le papa lève la tête et lui répond : "euh non, je te fais confiance....;"
En même temps ça faisait au moins 10 mn qu'il jouait avec mon chat..... 😂  😂  😂


----------



## Marine35 (27 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda c’est exactement ce que je lui ai expliqué. Il y une crèche ( suite à la fermeture de la crèche hospitalière) à proximité qui pratique les horaires atypiques ( ouverte 7 jours/7). Priorité au personnel hospitalier mais ouverte à tous. Même là elle n’obtient pas de places pour ses bébés, les places sont limitées. Il faudrait plus de places pour ce type de planning mais voila ça a un coût  et désormais il y a de plus en plus de difficultés de recrutement, déjà en horaires classiques mais davantage s’il faut commencer à 6h, travailler certains week-ends, terminer à 22h. Nous accueillons à notre domicile et franchement c’est incompatible avec notre vie privée la plupart temps. Ce n’est déjà pas toujours simple avec des horaires de bureau pour nos proches, être réveillés tôt, être en vacances ou rtt mais avec des accueillis présents, rentrer des cours ou du travail mais enfants encore présents, le télétravail maintenant et eux aussi subissent nos contraintes d’aménagement, de sécurité, les jouets partout et le matériel de puériculture.


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bien sûr que les femmes ont tout à fait le droit de travailler à l'extérieur et fort heureusement ! je parlais pour le cas de cette maman de jumeaux qui ne veut rien savoir et surtout écouter les bons conseils donnés !!! donc oui pour elle c'est rester à la maison avec ces gamins (même si ce n'est pas son choix) elle a eu la chance d'avoir pas un mais 2 bébés quand certains ne peuvent même pas en avoir un seul !!! bref ... et qu'elle en profite pour passer une formation pour faire un autre métier si celui qu'elle fait actuellement n'est pas compatible avec l'accueil de ses 2 bébés chez une ass mat ... elle pourra toujours revenir au sien une fois les enfants plus grands et à l'école !!! y a toujours moyen de trouver une solution surtout qd on est encore jeune !!! 😉


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

Personne n'exige d'elle qu'elle reste à la maison sous prétexte qu'elle a des jumeaux et travaille en décalé.
Mais elle touche du doigts ce qu'est la frustration de ne pas toujours pouvoir avoir tout ce qu'on veut comme on veut.
Tant qu'elle n'avait pas d'enfant son choix professionnel ainsi que celui de son Mari ne les concernait que eux.
A présent qu'ils ont des enfants l'un des 2 au moins devra faire l'effort de négocier avec son propre employeur des horaires de travail plus compatibles avec les contraintes d'une vie de famille avec des bébés. Personne n'a dit que c'était forcément à la Mère de consentir des changements, ni que ce soit d'abandonner totalement son travail.
Mais le choix d'un couple de travailler en décalé ne peut être imposé à une AM, d'autant plus qu'elle est multi employeurs, c'est aussi simple que ça.
Quand un couple a un bébé c'est souvent l'occasion de se rendre compte que le travail que nous acceptons de faire ainsi que ses conditions ne sont finalement pas si acceptables en l'état. Il est alors temps d'utiliser son énergie non pas à reprocher aux AMs de ne pas vouloir être autant corvéables mais d'ouvrir la discussion avec son employeur pour organiser son travail de façon plus confortable (soit des horaires plus réguliers, soit une meilleur rémunération voir les 2)...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Octobre 2022)

Oui, on demande TOUJOURS pratiquement l'effort à la maman, même si désormais de nombreux pères prennent la relève. 

N'oublions pas 9 mois quelquefois difficiles et les accouchements , les périodes posts natales.


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Ne te soucie pas de cette discussion.la maman est inquiète de ne pas trouver l'assmat pour ses 2 enfants. Perso je trouve que c'est bien que tu aies donné tes raisons car si plusieurs nounous ont les mêmes motifs de refus elle devra revoir sa demande


----------



## Marine35 (27 Octobre 2022)

J’hallucine elle m’a envoyé un sms en me disant qu’il fallait des solutions de garde pour planning atypique et qu’heureusement il y avait des assistantes maternelles qui comprenaient contrairement à moi 😡 et qu’elle avait trouvé ce matin. Heuuuu pourquoi ne m’a t’elle rien dit toute à l’heure ?! Je parie que c’est une personne non agréée ou qui débute éventuellement. Je lui ai expliqué, argumenté mais elle est restée avec ses œillères et elle continue puisqu’elle me relance pour me faire des reproches. Je me disais sur le coup elle reste butée avec ses besoins sans considération pour notre profession mais ça ça peut être faire son chemin, bon ben loupé


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

C'est en effet tout un état d'esprit qu'il convient de changer. Les enfants sont faits à 2, même si en général c'est d'abord Maman qui va en payer de sa personne avec la grossesse. Mais une fois que bébé est né, c'est autant aux Pères d'assumer cette nouvelle charge qu'aux Mères de réaliser qu'elles ne sont pas censées plus hypothéquer leur travail que leur Mari au profit de la Famille.

Le soucis est que si on reste très pragmatique:
- les Femmes restent encore moins bien payées que les Hommes à diplome ou poste égal
- au moment de prendre une décision au niveau du travail dans un couple c'est donc celui des 2 qui a le moins bon salaire qui va l'hypothéquer, donc très souvent la Mère
- les entreprises ne confient donc pas de poste à responsabilité aux Femmes réputées moins fiables (elles n'hésiteront pas à hypothéquer leur travail) donc elles ont un moins bon salaire
- comme de fait elles un moins bon salaire, elles abandonnent plus facilement leur poste, donnant raison aux entreprises!
C'est le serpent qui se mords la queue.

Je ne connais que 2 hommes qui ont pris un congés parental: ils avaient un moins bon salaire que leur femme! 2 sur 50...

Les efforts politiques sont timides pour changer ça.
On a décidé que le congés parental à 100% ne pourrait exeder 2 ans pour un Parent, la 3eme année devait alors etre prise par l'autre Parent. Et oui on s'est rendu compte qu'alors c'était toujours (99%) la Femme qui s'éloignait alors de son travail, fragilisant sa place dans le monde du travail. Que se passe t il depuis? Les Femmes prennent 2 ans, puis elles cherchent desesperement un mode d'accueil pour moins d'un an car elles sont obligées de retourner au travail et les Maris ne prennent pas le congés parental pour autant tout simplement parce que pour la majorité de ces Messieurs la perte financière serait plus importante. Nottons que rares sont les Femmes qui ont un bon salaire à choisir malgré tout de prendre 2 ans de congés parental, ce qui veut bien dire qu'avant d'être un choix par amour pour rester avec son bébé c'est surtout un choix financier. D'autant que celle qui a un bon revenu, en général, c'est aussi qu'elle fait un travail interessant, valorisant.

On a rallongé le congés paternité pour la naissance de l'enfant? Oui mais la partie rallongée n'est pas obligatoire. Du coup ces Messieurs ne le pose que rarement: ils ne veulent pas être perçu eux aussi comme pas assez fiables quand ils deviennent Pères. Ils ont le choix et ils s'absentent, hum mais alors ils ne sont pas assez investis, adieu la prochaine promotion... Il faut la rendre obligatoire. Est ce que la Mère a le choix de s'absenter pour donner naissance? Non!

Mon Mari travaille dans une très grande entreprise dont les statuts ont été fait il y a fort longtemps et ne sont pas revu. Mon poil se herisse quand encore aujourd'hui j'apprends que chez lui un salarié à droit à des jours enfant malade A CONDITION QU'IL APPORTE LA PREUVE QUE LA MERE NE PEUT PAS POSER ELLE MEME UN JOUR ENFANT MALADE! C'est scandaleux!

Mais souvent il faut commencer par convaincre les Mères elles même...


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

Ou bien c'est une AM qui debute et n'a pas encore compris le piège.
Ou bien c'est une ancienne qui ne se soucie pas du nombre d'heure de repos obligatoire et donc va juste rallonger son amplitude horaire à qui mieux mieux.
Ce n'est pas grave.
Je pense que cette Maman s'est trouvé vexée par tes arguments car elle a pensé que tu disais que sa demande était impossible, inacceptable. Or ce n'est pas le cas. Sa demande est acceptable mais pas dans n'importe quelle condition, pas si on veut respecter la loi...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Octobre 2022)

Dites lui que contrairement à d'autres vous avez une conscience pro et que vous avez à coeur le bien être des enfants. Qu'ėgalement vous avez à coeur de respecter la ccn et les mentions notées sur votre agrément,  et qu'elle même en temps qu'employeur à le devoir de respecter la législation et de veiller à ce que son assistante maternelle ne dépasse pas ses 13h d'amplitude quotidienne sous peine qu'elle même l'employeur soit punie par la loi.


----------



## bidulle (27 Octobre 2022)

pourquoi se prednre la tête pour des départs à 15 h !?

ça fait 10 ans que j'ai des enfants qui partent à 15 h et ils vont très bien ! ils font une longue sieste, se réveillent par eux mêmes et sont contents de passer l'après midi avec leur maman.


----------



## Marine35 (27 Octobre 2022)

Je lui ai dit que je ne voulais pas perdre mon agrément. Pour l’instant je ne lui ai pas répondu, je ne sais pas si je vais le faire, elle ne veut pas comprendre mais demande à être comprise. C’est un débat stérile. Après elle n’a peut être trouvé personne ou alors une collègue qui n’accueillera pas d’autres enfants


----------



## Marine35 (27 Octobre 2022)

bidulle a dit: 


> pourquoi se prednre la tête pour des départs à 15 h !?
> 
> ça fait 10 ans que j'ai des enfants qui partent à 15 h et ils vont très bien ! ils font une longue sieste, se réveillent par eux mêmes et sont contents de passer l'après midi avec leur maman.


Aucune prise de tête, juste signifier que ce n’est pas compatible avec la sieste de l’enfant en question et également les autres accueillis. Je n’ai aucune envie que la sieste soit coupée, j’ai des accueillis qui dorment jusqu’à 16h voire plus et ils sont couchés à 13h30 ( sauf bébé)


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

Franchement je ne pense pas que je me fatiguerais à lui répondre ou bien de façon très laconique comme le propose Metal.


----------



## LadyA. (27 Octobre 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> J’hallucine elle m’a envoyé un sms en me disant qu’il fallait des solutions de garde pour planning atypique et qu’heureusement il y avait des assistantes maternelles qui comprenaient contrairement à moi 😡 et qu’elle avait trouvé ce matin. Heuuuu pourquoi ne m’a t’elle rien dit toute à l’heure ?! Je parie que c’est une personne non agréée ou qui débute éventuellement. Je lui ai expliqué, argumenté mais elle est restée avec ses œillères et elle continue puisqu’elle me relance pour me faire des reproches. Je me disais sur le coup elle reste butée avec ses besoins sans considération pour notre profession mais ça ça peut être faire son chemin, bon ben loupé


Je lui répondrai : " bon courage à votre future esclave " 😂


----------



## bidulle (27 Octobre 2022)

je vous assure que je ne coupe aucune sieste


----------



## Marine35 (27 Octobre 2022)

@LadyA. Je vais lui répondre demain à 19h en lui disant que je suis enfin en week-end et que je trinquerai à sa recherche à l’apéro 😂


----------



## Marine35 (27 Octobre 2022)

bidulle a dit: 


> je vous assure que je ne coupe aucune sieste


Tout dépend de votre organisation mais moi je fais manger les enfants à midi, ils jouent, passage à la salle de bain, salle de jeux à l’étage, une ou deux histoires et couché à 13h30. J’ai des bons dormeurs donc 15h ça coupe leur sieste.


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que le mieux est de ne plus lui répondre !!! elle ne veut rien comprendre a trouvé une autre ass mat tant mieux pour elle ! maintenant à savoir si çà va fonctionner vu le caractère de cette maman ... ou alors elle a trouvé une ass mat qui va dire oui à tout et fera à sa façon derrière son dos ... mais çà ne vous empêche pas de prendre l'apéro demain soir ... 😉🤪


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Surtout ne lui répond pas elle trouvera encore a redire .bloque son numéro. Elle a trouvé son assmat tant mieux ça ne te concerne pas.


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Tu lui réponds depuis notre rencontre je me réjouis de finir a 19h . Être enfin en famille .
Très bien vous avez trouvé l'assmat de vos petits. Lâchez moi les baskets a chacun sa route chacun son destin!


----------



## NounouNat2 (27 Octobre 2022)

Il est très possible que cette maman ait trouvé une AM. J'ai déjà pris un contrat similaire (fratrie, deux enfants d'1 an d'écart) avec horaires décalés.
A l'époque, je me limitais à deux accueils (par choix) et ça a été mon MEILLEUR contrat.
La maman était infirmière, lorsque j'accueillais tôt le matin, les enfants redormaient souvent en arrivant, je finissais ma journée à 14 h et je pouvais donc m'accorder une petite sieste pour compenser de m'être levée tôt, j'avais le reste de l'après midi pour faire le ménage, prendre des rendez-vous, m'occuper de ma famille, faire du sport.
Lorsque la maman était d'après midi, je finissait certes à 20h30, mais j'avais mes matinées.
Une super maman très respectueuse, qui était tellement soulagée d'avoir trouvé une AM pour ces deux enfants, qui pouvait m'arranger lorsque j'en avais besoin.
Nous avons encore, plusieurs années après d'excellentes relations.
Donc, c'est tout à fait possible si l'AM ne souhaite accueillir que 2 enfants


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bien-sûr que des assmats acceptent les horaires atypiques le souci du sujet la maman prend mal le refus et chaque assmat a le droit de choisir son organisation.


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait Nounounat2, c'est une possibilité à condition d'augmenter le taux horaire pour justement compenser le fait d'alors ne pas pouvoir avoir d'autre contrat en même temps, c'est exactement ce qui lui a été expliqué mais elle n'a su que s'agacer qu'on lui dise non pour telle et telle raisons.
C'est possible, mais compliqué sauf si elle est prete à y mettre le prix.


----------



## booboo (27 Octobre 2022)

Pas de réponse et bloquer le numéro , et hop, plus de prise de tête.
Y a assez de problème dans la vie , oust les mauvaises ondes !


----------



## NounouNat2 (27 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda, je n'avais pas augmenté mon tarif pour autant. J'ai une grille de tarifs en fonction du nombre d'heures par semaine et du nombre de semaines travaillées à l'année. Franchement, je n'ai que de bons souvenirs et j'avais plus de temps pour moi et ma famille qu'aujourd'hui.
J'ai une collègue qui a un agrément pour 4 enfants et qui ne prend que des horaires atypiques depuis plusieurs années. Inutile de vous préciser qu'elle a des tonnes de recommandations sur un site connu et très très appréciée. Moi, je lui tire mon chapeau et elle est maman de trois enfants


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

NounouNat2, si ton taux horaire te permettait de n'accueillir que 2 enfants et non 3 (voir 4) c'est parfait.
Perso le taux horaire possible ici ne me permet pas de vivre correctement avec l'accueil de seulement 2 enfants (avec 2 je n'ai même pas un SMIC national!) donc si les conditions d'accueil m'obligent à n'avoir que cette famille de 2 enfants au lieu de 3 et bien oui mon taux horaire devrait alors augmenter. CQFD

Je suis convaincue que les PE ne doivent pas être pris pour des vaches à lait mais le contraire non plus.
Mon salaire n'a pas à être de l'argent de poche.

Quoi qu'il arrive chacune a le droit de décider si elle accepte pour elle même et pour sa propre famille si elle accepte ou non de faire des amplitude horaire à rallonge ou bien à se priver d'une partie de revenu. 
Mais à la fin on a quand même l'obligation de repos en garde fou, ce qui est une bonne chose et qui était nécessaire de rappeler car il y a 20 ou 30 ans ce n'était pas trop le cas...

Une bonne collaboration c'est la convergence des besoins des 2 parties. Et si on commence par m'engueuler parce que mes besoins ne correspondent pas à ceux du PE et bien c'est certain qu'on ne va pas pouvoir travailler ensemble.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Octobre 2022)

Pareil 15h c'est non. A cette heure tout le monde dort hyper bien.


----------



## NounouNat2 (27 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda avec ces deux accueils, je gagnais 1000 euros, mais ça me suffisais. Je n'avais pas de frais d'essence, de gardes de mes enfants, pas de cantines et le smic net était à 1200 € pour un job à l'extérieur.
J'étais même légèrement en dessous du tarif horaire moyen de ma ville.
Ma collègue ne prend que des horaires atypiques depuis plusieurs années. Les familles essaient très souvent de faire coïncider leurs emplois du temps et lorsqu'elle a besoin d'une journée, ils s'arrangent pour lui accorder.


----------

